# new zealand jet ride



## montanaman (Jun 10, 2010)

just got back from new zealand and some awesome jet boating
some great rivers over there will some extreme braided shallow stuff
never say so much fun water every where you look 
here is a little vid 1 of the guys i met over there shot
sorry guys that run out board jets i never even say 1 the whole time i was there
just inboards running scott jet pumps and a cpl older hami's
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xpwsUs6Ml8


----------



## Codeman (Jun 10, 2010)

That looks like a ton of fun. I have an outboard cause I've got what I can afford. I'd love to have some tin with a SBC and a pump.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 11, 2010)

lucky!!!

them things get up and go dont they pretty impressed


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice video.I think I'll keep my outboard.Those look like all they are good for is cruising,which is OK,but I fish ,Don't cruise. To each ,His own.


----------



## montanaman (Jun 12, 2010)

they are used for hunting,fishing, and pleasure
don;t take this the wrong way but out board jets do not handle good enough or run shallow enough to make up some of these rivers


----------



## wolfmjc (Jun 12, 2010)

cool trip, reserve my spot on the next one...lol


----------



## gotasquirt (Jun 14, 2010)

you dont need a sbc to run a pump my littel inboard will run 3inch water all day with to big guys at 35 to 40 mph planes at 12 mph and burns 5gph at 35 mph enough said will


----------



## Codeman (Jun 14, 2010)

gotasquirt said:


> you dont need a sbc to run a pump my littel inboard will run 3inch water all day with to big guys at 35 to 40 mph planes at 12 mph and burns 5gph at 35 mph enough said will



Yeah but I'm a hotrod kind of guy. LOL


----------



## montanaman (Jun 28, 2010)

hi codeman,
if you don't mind me asking what you think an inboard jet that gets better mpg and a pump that holds up way better to sand/gravel
then an outboard should sell for or is worth 
there seems to be this idea that they are ALOT more money but this is just not true
no they are not in the $5,000 - $8,000 but when you start adding up what you can save a year in gas and impeller care they really are worth the extra money
we have built and sold inboard jets in the price range from $16,000 - $41,000
i've done alot of fishing in the $16,000 boat and have as many as a 100 salmon a day in that boat
i think if we took 1 of these inboard jets out that way to show how well the work for all kinds of fishing/hunting
that maybe we could change that idea
any takers?


----------



## Jim (Jun 29, 2010)

Can you give me a link to more pictures of the boat itself(layout)?


----------



## montanaman (Jun 29, 2010)

here you are jim www.jetboatsofmontana.com
the boats are all custom built so the layout is how you order it
from color to seats to storage and so on


----------



## Codeman (Jul 1, 2010)

montanaman said:


> hi codeman,
> if you don't mind me asking what you think an inboard jet that gets better mpg and a pump that holds up way better to sand/gravel
> then an outboard should sell for or is worth
> there seems to be this idea that they are ALOT more money but this is just not true
> ...



Sorry just saw this was directed at me. I think you got the wrong idea. If I was shopping for a new jet of any sort I would defiantly take a look at the inboards. I have what I have cause I picked it up cheap and did a BUNCH of work myself. Shopping for a new boat is a LONG way off in the future for me. Reading about your setup has opened my eyes to something different. Most of the inboard jets around here you will find are V8 powered. If you guys had a dealer in this part of the country I'm guessing you would sell some boats. Send me a demo I'll have it on the water every weekend I can. :mrgreen: LOL I think the major reason there are so many outboards is because that is what is in front of most people and easily accessible. You will find as many recreational users (boats with open floor layouts) on the rivers here as you will fishing/ hunting rigs.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 1, 2010)

> i think if we took 1 of these inboard jets out that way to show how well the work for all kinds of fishing/hunting
> that maybe we could change that idea
> any takers



yes. send one of them purty rigs down here to test out and i will be your full time sponser :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------

